# Baby overflow



## Qwertypoiuyt (8 mo ago)

My lyretail Molly has had over i don’t even know how many babies there r fry that have been in there a week or two (so larger) and I have a few juveniles in there too. The thing is she doesn’t eat the babies nor do any of the other fish. Either way when I have any more of these babies my tank (36 Gal) is going to be way overstocked. As she and quite a few of the juveniles r pregnant. What should I do with the new babies I don’t have the room for them.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Qwertypoiuyt said:


> My lyretail Molly has had over i don’t even know how many babies there r fry that have been in there a week or two (so larger) and I have a few juveniles in there too. The thing is she doesn’t eat the babies nor do any of the other fish. Either way when I have any more of these babies my tank (36 Gal) is going to be way overstocked. As she and quite a few of the juveniles r pregnant. What should I do with the new babies I don’t have the room for them.


Hi!😃 The Fish Lady here!😃 nice to meet you!😃
Yes, I've heard that all you have to do is have 1 male and 1 female and water for live bearers and whammy! you have tons of them!😂😂 
No pun to you, hon... Where do you live at? 
Here are some ideas:
- you can reach out to friends & family who are interested in the hobby.
-you can post here that you'd like to sell or give away the fish
- you can try to "sell" them to a local pet store who may give you "credit" if they are interested in them.
Also, maybe you want to remove the males or females into a different sort of tank and them they will not be able to spawn?
I do hope this all will help in some way...


----------



## Qwertypoiuyt (8 mo ago)

I don’t have room to put all of the males in a different tank I live in the US. I’ve heard of people giving their babies to pet stores but I don’t think they have enough room of them or will even take them. I have one family member who actually had an aquarium but at the moment they don’t have one (probably won’t for quite a few years). I have a 10 gallon for quarantine and they’re in a 70gal. There r around a total of 40 fry and with them growing to about 6in not enough room. I have 10 Zebra Danios and a male betta (DONT SAY ANYTHING). People talk about zebra danios with the betta but they’ve been together for about 2-3 years. Waters at 80F 0ammonia 0nitrite and 10-15 nitrate.


----------



## Qwertypoiuyt (8 mo ago)

Qwertypoiuyt said:


> I don’t have room to put all of the males in a different tank I live in the US. I’ve heard of people giving their babies to pet stores but I don’t think they have enough room of them or will even take them. I have one family member who actually had an aquarium but at the moment they don’t have one (probably won’t for quite a few years). I have a 10 gallon for quarantine and they’re in a 70gal. There r around a total of 30-40 fry and with them growing to about 6in not enough room. 1male adult 2female and a few female juveniles a few male juveniles. A few black mollies, Dalmatian mollies(some of them seem to be mixed with Dalmatian) they have the dots along with the yellow. I also have 10 Zebra Danios and a male betta (DONT SAY ANYTHING). People talk about zebra danios with the betta but they’ve been together for about 2-3 years. Waters at 80F 0ammonia 0nitrite and 10-15 nitrate.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mollys are considered a bread and butter fish, meaning most pet stores wont take them, even if you didn't keep males with the females they will hold sperm for at least 6 months and will keep having babies during that time. You can advertise on craigslist to give away or get a fish that will eat them, but you would have to be careful on getting one that won't kill your other fish.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Mollys are considered a bread and butter fish, meaning most pet stores wont take them, even if you didn't keep males with the females they will hold sperm for at least 6 months and will keep having babies during that time. You can advertise on craigslist to give away or get a fish that will eat them, but you would have to be careful on getting one that won't kill your other fish.


True, true...very good idea, Susan!😃


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Qwertypoiuyt said:


> I don’t have room to put all of the males in a different tank I live in the US. I’ve heard of people giving their babies to pet stores but I don’t think they have enough room of them or will even take them. I have one family member who actually had an aquarium but at the moment they don’t have one (probably won’t for quite a few years). I have a 10 gallon for quarantine and they’re in a 70gal. There r around a total of 40 fry and with them growing to about 6in not enough room. I have 10 Zebra Danios and a male betta (DONT SAY ANYTHING). People talk about zebra danios with the betta but they’ve been together for about 2-3 years. Waters at 80F 0ammonia 0nitrite and 10-15 nitrate.


Hi!😃
Just checking to see what's happening on your end of our hobby, hon? 
Anything "exciting" you want to share with us about the issue you were having?😃


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine for awhile, but I would take females back so you don't have this problem all the time.


----------



## Waterlogged (6 mo ago)

Qwertypoiuyt said:


> I don’t have room to put all of the males in a different tank I live in the US. I’ve heard of people giving their babies to pet stores but I don’t think they have enough room of them or will even take them. I have one family member who actually had an aquarium but at the moment they don’t have one (probably won’t for quite a few years). I have a 10 gallon for quarantine and they’re in a 70gal. There r around a total of 40 fry and with them growing to about 6in not enough room. I have 10 Zebra Danios and a male betta (DONT SAY ANYTHING). People talk about zebra danios with the betta but they’ve been together for about 2-3 years. Waters at 80F 0ammonia 0nitrite and 10-15 nitrate.


Hi, I live in Alabama and could use some. I don't know where you are located. And I don't know anything about trying to ship fish,but if you are reasonably close I would love to have a few .


----------

